# Interesting Baguazhang page



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting Baguazhang page

History

videos


----------



## GaryR (Feb 21, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Interesting Baguazhang page
> 
> History
> 
> videos



Interesting, thanks for sharing.  He has good body control and fluidity. 

G


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2013)

The first Videos are of Sui Yunjiang

Dong Haichuan -> Liang Zhenpu -> Li Ziming -> Sui Yunjiang


----------

